# Anyone hav experience with a Delta 2000 series table saw?



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm searching for a saw to replace my 15 year old delta ts200 which is just about wore out. In my area there ain't much in the way of used. One guy did hav a craftsman 113 but he must hav sold it cause after a few texts he just stopped replying. Anyway there's another guy that has a Delta 2000 series that looks to b in good shape. He's wanting $300 for it I think he's already dropped the price once from $350 so he probably won't come down much more. Assuming the price is $300 and a 3 hour round trip is it a good saw that will last me a long time?


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

He's some pictures


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Laish (Feb 2, 2017)

I just picked up the same one I saw on Craigslist a few weeks ago to replace the Craftsman I had. Mine came with the mobile base and a 6" Delta stacked Dado set. He also had the original manuals. I paid $400 for the on I got. It was like brand new and was kept in a heated basement workshop it's entire life. I felt that $400 was a really good deal. I'm upgrading the fence soon. I would check out the fence alignment. The rear rail had slight warping and made it difficult to adjust so that it just floated above the table. In fact when I took the rear rail off, it was so warped it looked like a recurve bow. One thing that I just noticed the other day was the measuring tape on the front rail seems to stretch a bit as you move further along it. When the saw blade is set against the blade, the tape measures dead on zero exactly. By the time you get to 6 or 7 inches it's off nearly a 32nd of an inch. By the time you get to the end it's 3/32.

None of this really bothered me because I had already planned on replacing the fence. I just have to double check with a tape. I saw this exact saw many years ago on the New Yankee Workshop for the garage workshop build and really wanted one. It also appeared on NYW Table Saw 101. When I saw this pop up on CL, I jumped on it fast. From what I understand, the ones that replaced this weren't very good. I don't know how much truth to that there is however. If it's in good shape I would say grab it for $300.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I prefer a saw that has cast iron wings. The lack of them devalues the saw somewhat.

I understand the lack of good used woodworking equipment. There just isn't much available where I live.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a decent basic contractor saw. Back when they were still made in the USA, right? Do you know what fence is on it? $300 with a Biese or Unifence would be a nice deal IMO. Still might be with the generic stock fence, but less of a deal. Condition is important to value too. What city are you nearest to?


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I did contact the guy. He won't go below 300. Said he's the original owner and he bought it around 15 years ago. 
Nearest city to me is chillicothe Ohio. Im actually about 40 min south of there tho. The saw is on the east side of Columbus It's at least an hour an 40min from me. I've tried finding one local but not much luck. I did find a craftsman 113 for a 100$ but the guy must has sold it cause after I talked to him one day he never answered my calls or texts


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems like a lot for a very old style right tilt contractor saw. I'd pass.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I passed on it. To far away An seemed lik he was on the high end of the value of the saw. 
The guy that originally had the 113 on Craigslist reposted it. I contacted him and offer $80 and he took it. Came with everything but the owners manuals… even a dado insert. It's in good shape minus a small bit of rust on the top and it has the sheet metal style sides on it instead of the case iron ones. Over all seems lik a really good saw for $80 and was close to my house It was a lot of an improvement over my old saw


----------



## mrbaron123 (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a Users Manual for a Delta Series 2000 Table Saw?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well, first off, that's not a TS200 (saw pictured in the OP)... the TS200 is a "shopmaster" plastic benchtop saw. As for a manual, I've never heard of a Series 2000 from Delta, so get the real model number and finding a manual should be easy.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is some info. larry

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60266


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Anyone know where I can get a Users Manual for a Delta Series 2000 Table Saw?
> 
> - mrbaron123


You should start a new post for the question. Bumping an old post will confuse people who try to answer a question that isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## Gizmo1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Delta 10" 2000 Series Table saw Manual
http://www.mikestools.com/download/DeltaTableSawManuals/36-444.pdf


----------



## WoodClaimer (Jul 20, 2018)

I recently picked up the same saw as the one picture: a 2000 series Delta Contractor saw. Thus far has been good, starts up quiet, has a bump switch I can hit with my knee (in order to turn it off). It's got rollers that make it easy to move around. came with the basics (just what was attached when originally purchased). I paid $100.00 for it and drove a half hour to pick it up. It was super clean, looked hardly used. Though the man I bought it from also got it used. He was selling it cheap due to the fact that somewhere along the line the fence had dropped and hit the floor, breaking it and rendering it pretty much useless. I don't think the saw has much use on it. However looking around for used parts has become an annoyance.


----------



## David_H (Oct 16, 2014)

If you are anywhere near this I would give it a thought, If i didn't already have a Powermatic 66, 65, and two Craftsman 113 saws I be all over it lol.
https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/d/delta-rockwell-unisaw-table/6646960072.html


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I appreciate the info guys but I posted this over a year ago. Since then I bought a craftsman 113 and really like it. Best $90 I've ever spent. Lol. 
I may upgrade at some point. That'll probably b a sawstop because in a few years my kids will b old enough to wanna work with me and I'd like the extra assurance that if they do make a careless move they will still have all their fingers


----------

